# mysis shrimp in refugium



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I have many of these in my sump. I know know what they are, because I saw the exact tiny things at a reef shop, in a shrimp tank, and they told me that is what they are. Does this mean I would have them in the main tank too? How do they get there in the first place? I think it's pretty cool, but would like to know more about them. Will the population get big one day in the sump? 

Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

They look like Mysis Shrimp, but they are not, they are the larger Copepod, and you can get a rather large colony of them. If you have that many, it may be time to get a Mandarin Dragonette.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> They look like Mysis Shrimp, but they are not, they are the larger Copepod, and you can get a rather large colony of them. If you have that many, it may be time to get a Mandarin Dragonette.


They aren't larger than the other copepods I've always seen, they are smaller. I'm assuming they are only in my sump, but who knows! Very tiny, but there are a lot of them. The copepods I find all the time, are shaped like a comma (,) these have longer bodies. They aren't as big as the mysis shrimp I feed my fish that come frozen. Maybe they'll grow? A real mystery.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

There are a bunch of different kinds of PODs out there, I know wheich ones you are referring to. You'll be fine, you can actually net some and sell em on Craigslist.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it this?

These are amphipods. Another good reef bug that is a good food source for your tank. You will probably find them in the DT if you look when the lights are out...


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

wake49 said:


> View attachment 80022
> 
> 
> Is it this?
> ...


Yes, I definately have those. I can find them easily in the tank. If I pull out a piece of live rock, there is always at least one that "falls off" the rock. They are also in the substrate. Okay, I'll go with the ones in question are not mysis shrimp. :-( I did some research on types of these creatures and did see mysis shrimp on the list. The picture did look close to what I'm talking about (longish bodies) but I don't see mine has having such long antennas. But all the pictures are taken under a microscope, it appears. I may one day get that fish (stunning fish) that RM suggested. I would imagine that of the fish I currently have, blue tang, clownfish, PJ Cardinals, Coral beauty, Striped wrasse, and a yellowtail damsel, would eat these amphipods, right?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

They take stabs at the PODs, but they don't eat them like the Dragonettes do.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> They take stabs at the PODs, but they don't eat them like the Dragonettes do.


Thanks RM. I'll be looking into getting a Dragonette. Are they listed as "difficult" because of their need for live food? I don't want to get one and have it die on me. I want to make sure it's a fish I can keep successfully. I've not lost a fish yet in my SW tank


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

GwenInNM said:


> I would imagine that of the fish I currently have, blue tang, clownfish, PJ Cardinals, Coral beauty, Striped wrasse, and a yellowtail damsel, would eat these amphipods, right?


 
The damsels, wrasse, Coral Beauty, cardinals and clownfish will. The tangs will eat them also, but only when they are in the algae they are grazing on.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> Thanks RM. I'll be looking into getting a Dragonette. Are they listed as "difficult" because of their need for live food? I don't want to get one and have it die on me. I want to make sure it's a fish I can keep successfully. I've not lost a fish yet in my SW tank


Exactly right, they are on the difficult to keep list because PODs are the only thing they will eat. Some get lucky and get them to eat Mysis Shrimp and such, but not many are that lucky. Thats why its suggested that a mature system only can handle these guys.


----------

